# Question about 1990 go100



## artvandalay57 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello all. Hoping to get some general information about a g p 100 I purchased New in 1990. I bought it for home defense when I got married. It has been in a dry location locked and has never been fired. I also purchase a box of 357 soft point ammo stored with it at the same time. I do not want to sell it but now would like to take it to the range and try it out. It is a 4 inch barrel with blue finish. I paid about $260 for it. Would it be ok to shoot with the ammo based on dates of purchase? Of course I could take it to the range and ask them but was hoping to get as much background information as possible here just about the gun overall. I have not been able to find anything specific online about it - pictures, current value, etc. Any information, help, advice or links would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Clean it up and inspect it carefully. Maybe put a tiny drop of light oil on the moving parts, and go for it. I've done this before several times, with good results. The ammo should be OK, too.

The GP-100 is a fine revolver and tough as a tank.


----------



## artvandalay57 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you very much sir. Greatly appreciated! Now just wondering if anyone has any information about this specific year and model. Maybe what would be comparable today, price, etc. Just out of curiosity as I can't seem to find much about it online. Thank you again!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My GP-100 was built and exported in the '80's, sometime, for a French police force. It was a stainless steel double-action only (factory bobbed hammer) with a two-stage trigger (of sorts), and was 're-imported' back into the US and sold as a police surplus gun. I paid $400 for it, about 6-7 years ago, and it was a fair price at that time. That's all I've got for you. 

If it is new in the box and unfired, that adds considerable value, and if it is stainless steel, that adds value. I would think that it would bring within about $100 of whatever you could find a new one advertised for, maybe more, but I'm no expert, and the gun market is unpredictable right now. The average gun store will probably offer you about half what you could probably sell it for, yourself, if you take the trouble to do that.


----------



## artvandalay57 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you again for the kind response. I would not consider selling it and it will almost certainly outlast me by many many years: ) I am new to the forum but can tell it is a treasure of information and feedback. All the best!


----------

